# New hive paint pics.



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

courtesy of my kids!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Groovy!

Keith


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Is that pressure treated wood I see above the paint job? I try to keep that stuff away from the bees at all costs.


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice job. That's how I paint my 4-way mating nucs, with each side unique so the queen can find her way home. 

But with no kids around, I cheat and use a brush.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

My kids work for toys or promise of candy


----------



## Electric Herb (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice looking paint jobs, Drew!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

*This may sound like a Dumb question but:*

What kind of Paint do you have the kids use? I wonder, only because I worry about all that great art work coming off because of the exterior exposure.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

small cans of exterior paint, one season outside in OR so far so good.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess I have to go to a paint store to buy a bunch of small cans of different colored paints. Lowes doesn't carry the small cans here....so far as I can tell, and I have not wanted to purchase quart cans of 9 different colors, due to the cost.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

We just used acrilic paint from the craft store and then put a clear coat over it. If it means that they have to do it again next year, then they will have more fun. Each bottle cost either one or two dollars depending on the size.










The painting of the hives were the bribe.


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

jeffzhear: you don't have to get many cans of paint. I get white exterior and ask for the Home Depot guys to fill up film cannisters with tint. Then they get to mix the colors themselves.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Ribster, ohhhhhh, ty....I need to find some small containers and maybe I can get the guys at lowes to give me a bunch of colors to tint the white! Great Idea. Again TY


----------

